# Import Duties when getting something from the US (how to avoid)



## Stalker (Apr 13, 2008)

A friend has asked me to post this ...



> I am ordering a headphone from the US. A relative of mine is going to ship them to me. The headphones cost $46.64 (with shipping to my relative). If you want more information about the headset: *www.xoxide.com/za51suulgahe.html
> 
> Since my relative works at the World Bank, he is able to get discounts on courier. It’s going to cost around $16 for to get the headphones to me. I wanted to know about any import duty hassles that I could run into.
> 
> Is there going to be any duty on them? How much? Is there a way to get around the duty? I had read, a long time ago, that if you ship something in a brown box with something written on it, the customs officials don’t bother with it. I don’t remember what that thing to be written was. Can someone tell me?


----------



## Stalker (Apr 14, 2008)

Plz reply guys.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

i think it has to be marked as "gift", to avoid customs, doesnt work everywhere though..........

btw whats the duty rate?


----------



## harsha (Apr 14, 2008)

^^

Upto Rs. 10000/- (the value will be calculated by customs them self, not by the price written on the package) marked as Gift would be free...

Over 10k would need upto 25% TAX if the product or similar kind is available in India.

Over 10k and product or similar kind of device is not available in India then upto 210% TAX + any duty which may be imposed by ecxise department on that certain type 

If you are a H1B (Job) visa holder or a student returning from USA after completing your term, you are allowed to carry *upto Rs. 75000/- of products + 1 personal computer + 1 watch + basic cloths (1 set) + Music player + TV + some basic human need* which you were using for 6 months or so time depends on the issuing visa date, you may bring them even if they are not available in india or such... So with that tag one may bring an Aileneware without paying a penny as TAX


----------



## Stalker (Apr 15, 2008)

@harsha:
Is the 10k a set-in-stone limit? Or is it something like a lottery, depending on the mood of the officials? Since the headset won't cost more than 3k (item+shipping), is it a sure thing that no duty will be charged?

I had read another place that if you list it as a personal/used item, duty will not be charged. So which one should I have it listed as? Used or Gift?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 15, 2008)

The peak custom duty on any product you import in India is 32%+4% additional duty on some categories, weather the products are available here or not.

Any item below USD 50/- wont be charged custom.


----------

